# Auto Trail Habitation Door



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

Any one with any ideas? The habitation door release cable has broken so I can't open the door from inside. Dealer says you have to buy complete latch assembly at a price of £90. Tat's bad enough but they can't even order from Auto Trail until Tuesday. Anyone know if you can get a cable separately?
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is your mh still under warranty?

There have been issues with the silver lever type since 2007. When we collected our new mh in Nov 2007 we couldn't even lock the habitation door ( we stayed overnight at the dealers) and had to wait until the Monday for them to sort that out.

We then had further problems & had to go back at another time to have a new one fitted.

I am sure these faulty locks are well documented. I think Auto Trail should be complaining to the manufacturers who make the door.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We had a problem last year with the window in our Habitation door on our Autotrail, this company was great.

Magnum Motorhomes
Unit 9A
Cosalt Industrial Estate
Grimsby
DN32 9JL

Contact by phone on 01472 353520

Contact by fax on 01472 349811

Contact by email at [email protected]

Magnums Motorhomes

Tina


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Steve,

We had the same problem last year while in France  It was a pain having to open the door from the outside 8O 

We reported it to the dealer and had it repaired on our return under warranty.

As others have said it does seem to be a common problem :x 

It feels a bit strange at the moment so I would not be surprised if it goes again  

Good luck.

Dean


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Same thing happened to ours, started to go stiff and suddenly the door handle snapped. Looking at the handle its a piece of cheap die cast S**t. 
I rand the factory and they wanted £139 for the handle, when I asked why they could not just send one through as it was a warranty claim and they know perfectly well that its a common problem, they just replied in a parrot like fashion..... take it to the dealer.
Getting the impression that they were not going to shift on the subject I even said, what if I turn up at the factory and show you the broken parts, the reply was we would not deal with you, that`s why we have a dealer network.
I stripped the door out in order to see why the handle broke and looking at the mechanism I would be suprised if my local infants school could have designed a worse set up using string. I cleaned and greased all the pivots and put a bit of wire on the broken bit of the handle that was left so that at least I could open it from inside.
The dealers were contacted and indeed agreed that there was a problem with the handles breaking and they were asked to raise a warranty claim with Autotrail which they said that they would and the part would be with them in a couple of days.
Well that was two weeks ago, I know what they are going to say. We have to look at it and do the job, fair enough, its the policy I suppose, its only another 5 weeks before it goes into them for its habitation check, but you can guess what is going to happen when I get there, no handle, has to be ordered sir.
Come on Autotrail, get your act together, its a little handle, its a problem, fix it, you get the money back from your suppliers, and please dont try to charge an amount like that unless its gold plated, has my initials picked out in diamonds and every time I touch it I get visions of a motorhoming heaven.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

AutoMax said:


> Same thing happened to ours, started to go stiff and suddenly the door handle snapped. Looking at the handle its a piece of cheap die cast S**t.
> I rand the factory and they wanted £139 for the handle, when I asked why they could not just send one through as it was a warranty claim and they know perfectly well that its a common problem, they just replied in a parrot like fashion..... take it to the dealer.
> Getting the impression that they were not going to shift on the subject I even said, what if I turn up at the factory and show you the broken parts, the reply was we would not deal with you, that`s why we have a dealer network.
> I stripped the door out in order to see why the handle broke and looking at the mechanism I would be suprised if my local infants school could have designed a worse set up using string. I cleaned and greased all the pivots and put a bit of wire on the broken bit of the handle that was left so that at least I could open it from inside.
> ...


I'm in the market for a new motorhome. Seriously like the look of the new Auto Trails. I always owned Swift and stories like this make me lean back to an other Swift. If only Swift did GRP sides. I have found the Aluminuim sides a bit of a headache to be honest. Far too easily dented.

Stewart


----------



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi! Everyone, and thanks for the swift replies. This door was never tight to open and the inside handle has not broken. This seems to be the problems that most of you get. The cable that connects the inside handle to the lock assembly has broken. The handle end of the cable ends in a hook. This hook has come off the cable. All I need is a cable.
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Couldn`t you adabt a bike brake cable.

I did for the gas locker door.

DAve p


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

AutoMax said:


> Same thing happened to ours, started to go stiff and suddenly the door handle snapped. Looking at the handle its a piece of cheap die cast S**t.
> I rand the factory and they wanted £139 for the handle, when I asked why they could not just send one through as it was a warranty claim and they know perfectly well that its a common problem, they just replied in a parrot like fashion..... take it to the dealer.
> Getting the impression that they were not going to shift on the subject I even said, what if I turn up at the factory and show you the broken parts, the reply was we would not deal with you, that`s why we have a dealer network.
> I stripped the door out in order to see why the handle broke and looking at the mechanism I would be suprised if my local infants school could have designed a worse set up using string. I cleaned and greased all the pivots and put a bit of wire on the broken bit of the handle that was left so that at least I could open it from inside.
> ...


You sound more bombastic than me :lol:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

No good going to Swift Stewart, there doors have had the same problem. As have Hymer, Dethleffs and anyone else using these door catch systems. It is/was a fault that is now supposed to have been rectified in the latest models by all manufacturers.

Ours went last year and was replaced by Spinney as part of the warranty without a quibble. They also rivetted the door hinges to stop them slipping down the hinges. It seems this too was a fault with this door design, as it was too heavy for the hinges to support. Again the news ones have been modified andt he rivets have done the job because the new catch feels quite secure and so far, 12 months since the repair, it has been no trouble. Fingers crossed!


----------

